# where to buy furniture in rhodes



## Pam Devlin (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi

Can anybody give advice as to the best places to buy furniture on rhodes? Sofas, sofa beds, table chairs, beds, homewares, electrical appliances and patio furniture etc 

we are moving to Lardos ( south rhodes)

Cheers

Pam


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*furniture*



Pam Devlin said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody give advice as to the best places to buy furniture on rhodes? Sofas, sofa beds, table chairs, beds, homewares, electrical appliances and patio furniture etc
> 
> ...


Sorry , you caught my funny bone , a good place to start would be a furniture store !! Look up local newspapers or catalogues on the web , before moving to Canada , i purchased local newspapers and got my info first hand . Colin


----------



## Stevie G (May 28, 2008)

*Buying Furniture in Rhodes*



Pam Devlin said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody give advice as to the best places to buy furniture on rhodes? Sofas, sofa beds, table chairs, beds, homewares, electrical appliances and patio furniture etc
> 
> ...


Pam - Recently bought furniture for my apartment in South Rhodes. Nearest equivalent I found to IKEA is the "PRACTIC CENTER" which is on the lindos road from Rhodes. coming from Rhodes, before you approach the turn off for the airport you will see a green sign for the practic center which is a self assembly furniture place. Very reasonable prices but nothing like the scale of IKEA. Good luck


----------

